# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Please welcome Koalafan as staff

## Total Eclipse

Hello everyone  ::): 

I wanted to let you guys know that Koalafan has offered to help as being a staff member on anxietyspace  :Hug:  And I'm sure he's going to do great  :Hug:   ::):

----------


## Koalafan

Aww thank you!!  :Celebrate:  looking forward to it!!  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Welcome to staff.  :Hug: 

Enjoy Spambusting.

----------


## 1

Congrats!

----------


## JamieWAgain

Congratulations Koalafan!

----------


## Lunaire

::):

----------


## Koalafan

:Celebrate:

----------


## L

Wonderful xx

----------


## Goat

:cheers:  Congrats!

----------


## Ironman

Welcome to the other side, Koalafan!  :: 

It's not too scary on the green section.  ::):

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Yaaaaaaaay :flower:

----------


## Sagan

Congrats Koala buddy!!  ::):

----------

